# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Silver madness!

## Dogsoldier

I was just looking at ebay and their are people paying as much as 30 dollars over spot for silver eagles. Are they crazy?

----------


## Carson

> I was just looking at ebay and their are people paying as much as 30 dollars over spot for silver eagles. Are they crazy?



Its been kind of weird for a while now. It seems to be selling above what the market quotes everywhere. 30 is way up there though.

----------


## Dogsoldier

Apmex are selling theirs 7 dollars over spot. To me that's BS.

----------


## ctiger2

Checkout these prices:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...&LH_Complete=1

----------


## Carson

I think these guy are about average or a little higher. That's the way its been.

http://www.blanchardonline.com/blanc...n_overview.php


Someone posted a page with a bunch of dealers compared. I think this is it.

https://comparesilverprices.com/

----------


## Carson

_25. The dollar amount over spot sometimes varies over time on your bullion coins. Why is this figure not constant?

If you notice the difference between our buy and sell (the “spread”) is relatively constant but is subject to change with changing trading conditions. The dollar amount relative to spot will vary with the trader’s physical position. This happens because we hold the real coins and bars in inventory. When our trader’s position is too high he charges less and sells for less. When his inventory position is too low he charges more and pays more. That is why the actual price we charge over spot may drift over time. Also keep in mind that the difference or spread between bullion products may change, especially if markets are volatile._

http://www.golddealer.com/investment...tions-answers/

----------


## Henry Rogue

Well, value is subjective and the price will be what the market will bear. (1)Physical possession has more value to those who don't trust a piece of paper that says they own silver. (2)Strong hands prevent velocity of physical. (3)there could be far more receipts of silver ownership than actual silver, meaning spot price is devalued do to fractionation.

----------


## Henry Rogue

Forget what I posted above. It's probably new investors not diligent in finding the best prices.

----------


## Carson

> Well, value is subjective and the price will be what the market will bear. (1)Physical possession has more value to those who don't trust a piece of paper that says they own silver. (2)Strong hands prevent velocity of physical. (3)there could be far more receipts of silver ownership than actual silver, meaning spot price is devalued do to fractionation.


I think that was part of what happened back in the 80's. People had to put up or shut up and the price went through the roof. It was about $2.00 and a few years later $48.00. 

Some blame the Hunt Brothers. I was cool with them.

_Basically the Hunt brothers had this great idea to start buying silver in the early 70's, they started buying silver as low as a 2 dollars an ounce.
As it went up, they kept buying. The bought thru the Futures markets > they'd place buy orders for 5000 oz contracts and then pay in fulll and take delivery of the silver.
In 1979 silver went parabolic, from 6, 7 to 10, 15, and as 1980 began, very rich traders were about to bankrupt in the comex from their short silver positions. The Comex along with the federal gov conspired a plan to demonize and ruin the HUNTs.
Unfortunately for the Hunts, at the end of silvers run, they had become greedy and were using enormous leverage of billions of borrowed dollars to purchase silver contracts. When the silver collapsed, the HUNTS had a billion dollar margin call they couldn't pay. And it was OVER, they were ruined. The FEDS charged them with federal crime and haulded them before Congress to testify and be publically scourged verbally by lawmakers. Silver dropped 10 bucks in one day back on silver Thursday. Vast fortunes were made and lost in that episode.
The short sellers gained the upper hand and reaped billions in profits._

https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=76324

More info for you collective Hunt Brothers out there.

https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=60292

I remember something about the government freezing trading and messing with the dealing leaving some holding the bag.

*Silver Thursday*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Thursday

----------


## Carson

About the same time the central bank counterfeiting was really kicking in and messing with peoples minds everywhere. Gas prices in the seventies kicked off the new reality.



Timeless.

----------


## oyarde

My local guy had silver Eagles week before last about $5 over spot , he marks them up a buck over his cost , he did not really want to order a bunch , but needed some to sell for regulars that use them for Christmas gifts , I think he picked up a couple hundred , they are gone . I would probably check into the Canadian mint $20 face value price before buying any Eagles at these prices .....

----------


## oyarde

> About the same time the central bank counterfeiting was really kicking in and messing with peoples minds everywhere. Gas prices in the seventies kicked off the new reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeless.


Oil is up nearly $10 here just recent , gas prices will probably start to move up about tomorrow or next delivery .

----------


## Seraphim

Its not BS. It's called market operations.

Since the Indian's banned gold imports the population has turned to silver much more then normal. Silver imports are up 10% and rising.

10% doesn't seem like a lot but silver is one of the tightest, if not the tightest, day to day supply of any commodity in the world. 

Silver also has the largest paper to physical spread of any traded commodity. It's ludicrous the amount of paper derivatives created per ounce of silver.

The Indians buy one thing. PHYSICAL.

Supply is tight. Very, very tight.




> Apmex are selling theirs 7 dollars over spot. To me that's BS.

----------


## Bern

> I was just looking at ebay and their are people paying as much as 30 dollars over spot for silver eagles. Are they crazy?


for "brilliant uncirculated" bullion, or MS-## graded numismatics?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I think people are starting to realize the difference between physical silver and paper silver.  That's why the prices are splitting.  I own plenty of physical silver and I would be willing to sell if for significantly above spot.  I've got junk 90% coins and also 99% troy oz shiny coins.  I would be willing to let go of them for the right price if anyone wants to PM me.  Total value is about $4000 at the current spot price.

----------


## Dogsoldier

"I've got junk 90% coins"....I don't get into the collectors side of it...Silver IS SILVER. Not junk. Silver will sell for whatever its worth.

----------


## Dogsoldier

1 thing is for sure you will pay at least double what its worth on ebay...I just can't figure these people out that are buying it. Don't they realize a Morgan dollar is only worth 14$?...They are paying frikkin 40 dollars for them.

----------


## RickyJ

> Apmex are selling theirs 7 dollars over spot. To me that's BS.


No one will sell for spot for coins, they always have a premium over spot. Also the paper market and metal market have been moving apart from each other in price for quite a while. Only a fool would sell their gold or silver for the spot price.

----------


## RickyJ

> The Indians buy one thing. PHYSICAL.


Yeah, but where do they get the money to buy physical. Most Indians are very poor.

----------


## Dogsoldier

Well  I can understand a few bucks over spot but not frikkin 30.

----------


## Dogsoldier

I'll stick with buying it from merit over ebay its much cheaper.

----------


## Carson

> I was just looking at ebay and their are people paying as much as 30 dollars over spot for silver eagles. Are they crazy?





> for "brilliant uncirculated" bullion, or MS-## graded numismatics?


You tell me. 

*ctiger2*'s link.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...&LH_Complete=1

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, but where do they get the money to buy physical. Most Indians are very poor.


It is considered an important investment , even by the working class.

----------


## oyarde

> You tell me. 
> 
> *ctiger2*'s link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...&LH_Complete=1


Pfft , I picked up four AU  silver Franklin Halves , A  1944 Canadian silver quarter, two 40 % silver San Francisco early 70's Ike's today for $44.60

----------


## Bern

> You tell me. 
> 
> *ctiger2*'s link.
> ...


Link goes to a listing of SBSS minted rounds.  There is a collectors premium (ie. numismatic premium) on those rounds.  I saw them listed for ~15-20 over spot.

OP claimed $30 over spot for ASEs (American Eagles).  I'm assuming he was looking at listing for proofs or graded coins, not bullion.

----------


## oyarde

> 1 thing is for sure you will pay at least double what its worth on ebay...I just can't figure these people out that are buying it. Don't they realize a Morgan dollar is only worth 14$?...They are paying frikkin 40 dollars for them.


I will not pay more than $25 or $30 for most , but about all I have would bring more than $30 ea, anything other than the most common dates ( 1921 etc) in XF or better will bring more than $30, they do though , go too high on e bay.

----------


## Dogsoldier

No I just seen a Morgan that was in bad shape,wore down that was going for 30....I did see a liberty eagle that had been circulated,it was wore down in bad shape and it went for 23....That was the closest I've seen to spot.

----------


## oyarde

> No I just seen a Morgan that was in bad shape,wore down that was going for 30....I did see a liberty eagle that had been circulated,it was wore down in bad shape and it went for 23....That was the closest I've seen to spot.


$23 for a worn down Peace Dollar sounds high ( more than I would pay ) , but I would not be suprised..... there would be exceptions though ( date & mint ) , there are some that are very low mintage and difficult to find. Worst looking one I have is a 1921 ( very difficult to find for less than $100....)

----------


## Seraphim

India is a caste society of 1.3 billion people. The top 10% are wealthy and the top 1% are fabulously wealthy.

Break down those percetages. 

The rich top 10% equal nearly half the US population.

That's a lot of rich folks.




> Yeah, but where do they get the money to buy physical. Most Indians are very poor.

----------


## Dianne

It's easier for computer non-savvy people to buy through eBay.   eBay offers some comfort, knowing you can chargeback a purchase if you don't receive it; not to mention the ease of paying with PayPal.

If any of you think about becoming sellers on eBay though, keep in mind they don't do chit for the merchants.   Do not do a buy it now sale ... make people bid.    I've been on eBay since 1999 as a seller; and recently almost everyone of my crypto buy it now auctions have been purchased and within 30 minutes chargedback by the "buyer" saying they did not authorize use of their cards.    I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the Target hack; although the criminals do answer their e mails...   So someone would have had to hack their credit card data and their e mail address at the same time.

----------


## oyarde

> It's easier for computer non-savvy people to buy through eBay.   eBay offers some comfort, knowing you can chargeback a purchase if you don't receive it; not to mention the ease of paying with PayPal.
> 
> If any of you think about becoming sellers on eBay though, keep in mind they don't do chit for the merchants.   Do not do a buy it now sale ... make people bid.    I've been on eBay since 1999 as a seller; and recently almost everyone of my crypto buy it now auctions have been purchased and within 30 minutes chargedback by the "buyer" saying they did not authorize use of their cards.    I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the Target hack; although the criminals do answer their e mails...   So someone would have had to hack their credit card data and their e mail address at the same time.


I have never heard of such a thing with buy it now auctions , although I do little business on the net. Buddy of mine does alot but uses Craigslist thingy .That does not sound good .

----------


## oyarde

I made a decent haul the last 8 days or so, 31 small, Silver Canadian  polar bears , an 1853 California gold $1 , a 1918 ,1919 six pence silver , WW 2 Phillipine silver , a .50 , two twenties , a .10 ,a 1676 Trier silver pc , an early Arabic silver pc , an 1852 Clifornia gold $1 , a 1987 Constitution silver $1 , an 1857 California gold $1 , three silver , German 5 Mark pc.'s , four AU Franlin silver 1/2's , a silver WW 2 Canadian quarter, two silver Ike's .

----------


## Carson

I was thinking about your, "Silver Madness".

We've pointed out the spread between actual market and the market quoted price. I was thinking the wide margin must be because the market has to discount the risk of the losses that could occur if the paper market has to deliver. Well actually two things.

1. The normal markup would be part of the difference.

2. And the calculating in the risk of a loss on the silver held in places that don't really have any silver on hand to back their paper holdings.

----------


## Dogsoldier

Well where is the risk of loss?. A person could buy an ounce for 20$ and the day after it drop to 2 dollars in value but it would only be a loss if the person sold it for 2 dollars. All the person has to do is hold it until it goes back up in value. I don't see how buying silver could ever be a loss...Now if they discover the moon is made of silver and and it is as common as dirt then silver would be next to worthless.

----------


## oyarde

> Well where is the risk of loss?. A person could buy an ounce for 20$ and the day after it drop to 2 dollars in value but it would only be a loss if the person sold it for 2 dollars. All the person has to do is hold it until it goes back up in value. I don't see how buying silver could ever be a loss...Now if they discover the moon is made of silver and and it is as common as dirt then silver would be next to worthless.


Yeah , but the everyone knows the moon is made of cheese and silver has industrial usage.

----------


## Carson

> Well where is the risk of loss?. A person could buy an ounce for 20$ and the day after it drop to 2 dollars in value but it would only be a loss if the person sold it for 2 dollars. All the person has to do is hold it until it goes back up in value. I don't see how buying silver could ever be a loss...Now if they discover the moon is made of silver and and it is as common as dirt then silver would be next to worthless.


If your referring to my post maybe I didn't make it clear enough.

Suppose you bought real silver at $26.00. If you subtract a normal markup of say 10% that would set the market at about $23.40. We've been showing a market way below that. Maybe that is because the market also trade on a lot of pretend silver. Because so much of it is pretend maybe the market tries to guess as to the future losses because of the bogusness. I've messed with people like this when I was a kid. I'm sure somewhere you could give a man $26.00 and have him credit ownership of one of his real ounces to your account. Mostly I think the people trading paper silver are playing games. Maybe they buy some sort of insurance to cover any losses if something bad should happen when delivery comes due. Maybe they are just going all *Burny Made Off* on your assets.

Never the less maybe this is why the market is so far off of real silver reality. Maybe it is trying to account for more than just a real silver market.

Looks to me like minus the ten percent markup there is still over 13% that has been written off.

----------


## oyarde

I picked four Uncirculated Canadian silver dollars an 8 kt gold coin off of e bay this morning for $68.50 , free shipping, I made an offer , it was accepted.

----------


## brushfire

Some may have extended themselves and the high asking price reflects those burned by the recent decline.

----------


## Seraphim

I had a 96$ credit at a pawn shop. Recently went in and got 3 American Liberty dollars :-). That's about all I've been able to get recently. I had to buy a car earlier in the year. I'm just about done paying it off...2 more months or so. 

After that, I'll be able to choose between renovating my kitchen and buying a lot more silver/gold :-).




> I picked four Uncirculated Canadian silver dollars an 8 kt gold coin off of e bay this morning for $68.50 , free shipping, I made an offer , it was accepted.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> "I've got junk 90% coins"....I don't get into the collectors side of it...Silver IS SILVER. Not junk. Silver will sell for whatever its worth.


That's just what it's called, or at least that's what me and my dealer call it.  Pre-1960s silver quarters, dimes and half dollars 90%.  They're not collector's items, so we call them junk.  Not meant to offend anyone, honest.

----------


## oyarde

> I had a 96$ credit at a pawn shop. Recently went in and got 3 American Liberty dollars :-). That's about all I've been able to get recently. I had to buy a car earlier in the year. I'm just about done paying it off...2 more months or so. 
> 
> After that, I'll be able to choose between renovating my kitchen and buying a lot more silver/gold :-).


Ahh kitchen renovation , hope I am about done with that  , got the new floor put down this winter , new fridge summer before last , new dishwasher fall before last ,fall before last I put a new ignitor in the oven , now one of the two microwaves is dead ....... new walls and insulation in the front room this fall , only two or four windows left to replace in the house , new tractor last spring , another chain saw this fall , another rifle and shotgun ,pd cash for all of that . Have my Honey's SUV pd off , half my truck is pd for ( its less than $15 interest a month ) , this stuff is a pain in the ass , lol

----------


## oyarde

> That's just what it's called, or at least that's what me and my dealer call it.  Pre-1960s silver quarters, dimes and half dollars 90%.  They're not collector's items, so we call them junk.  Not meant to offend anyone, honest.


200 ounces of silver dimes , quarters and halves ? Nice haul , I would just keep it .

----------


## oyarde

> I had a 96$ credit at a pawn shop. Recently went in and got 3 American Liberty dollars :-). That's about all I've been able to get recently. I had to buy a car earlier in the year. I'm just about done paying it off...2 more months or so. 
> 
> After that, I'll be able to choose between renovating my kitchen and buying a lot more silver/gold :-).


I need to stop and see my Pawn guy next week , he is holding 9 uncommon date Morgans for me .

----------


## Seraphim

I've got a bungalow built in 1951. Built to last. But the main upstairs kitchen needs updating (a lot of updating, lol).

My brother and I own the place...we took the old $#@!ty kitchen in the basement and reno'ed it last winter into something really nice and modern. The bathroom down there gets the same treatment in about 1 month (already saved up for, paying cash, work just needs to be done).

In about a month the house will be a bungalow with two very nice, easy to seperate appartments. 

The upstairs kitchen next year is the last of the truly required renovations to fully bring the house up to standards.

I'm REALLY looking forward to have that ambition/cost over with. Lol :-)




> Ahh kitchen renovation , hope I am about done with that  , got the new floor put down this winter , new fridge summer before last , new dishwasher fall before last ,fall before last I put a new ignitor in the oven , now one of the two microwaves is dead ....... new walls and insulation in the front room this fall , only two or four windows left to replace in the house , new tractor last spring , another chain saw this fall , another rifle and shotgun ,pd cash for all of that . Have my Honey's SUV pd off , half my truck is pd for ( its less than $15 interest a month ) , this stuff is a pain in the ass , lol

----------


## oyarde

> I've got a bungalow built in 1951. Built to last. But the main upstairs kitchen needs updating (a lot of updating, lol).
> 
> My brother and I own the place...we took the old $#@!ty kitchen in the basement and reno'ed it last winter into something really nice and modern. The bathroom down there gets the same treatment in about 1 month (already saved up for, paying cash, work just needs to be done).
> 
> In about a month the house will be a bungalow with two very nice, easy to seperate appartments.  
> The upstairs kitchen next year is the last of the truly required renovations to fully bring the house up to standards.
> 
> I'm REALLY looking forward to have that ambition/cost over with. Lol :-)


 Yeah , our place was vintage 50's too , hope to be done with it all and all of the expense with it in the next couple summers .

----------


## oyarde

I made a pretty good haul past couple days too .Some sterling , three broaches , a table spoon , a chain , two rings, an antique gold hat pin , two Canadian dimes , two Canadian quarters , a Kennedy , a Walking Liberty half , two Washington quarters , six roosevelt dimes ,a 1923 S Peace dollar in XF, in just under $83 .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up three silver crowns and a silver franc for $14.77 , traded them off today for $39 in cash , a Canadian silver dime , a 1919 Mexico Silver 50 Centavo pc. , a 1909 VDB cent in Very Fine, a 1914 silver dime and an 1853 Silver Half, 30 2 x2 coin holders , three plastic sheets.

----------


## oyarde

I may have to go look around tomorrow , see what I could find , spot price still looks very reasonable for long .

----------


## The Freethinker

2014 1 oz Silver American Eagle (Lot of 10)

Free shipping.

----------


## oyarde

All I could come up with today was a couple of About Uncirculated 1940's quarters and some sterling, but did not put much effort in it , last nights blizzard kind of took the wind out of my sail , laid up mostly with some bacon sandwiches , chili , chicken wings , and now , drinks . There is always Fri

----------


## 2young2vote

> 2014 1 oz Silver American Eagle (Lot of 10)
> 
> Free shipping.


That is a massive rip-off.  It ends up being over $28 per coin there on Ebay.  On their official site it is $25.75 each so ten would be $257.50 plus $9.99 shipping and the total is only $266 - that is the cost of another American Eagle difference between that ebay auction and their official site for ten coins.

Edit: Is it just me, or does Standing Liberty have 6 fingers on her outstretched hand?

----------


## oyarde

Today , I settled for an 1830 silver , Bolivian , 1 Sol , an Uncirculated 1918 silver French Franc , 1918 Uncirculated French sliver two Franc an Isle of Man Uncirculated silver 1 Crown. Pretty cool though .

----------


## oyarde

Today I settled for a 1917 French Franc in Very Fine . I am pleased with it though .

----------


## Carson

> Today I settled for a 1917 French Franc in Very Fine . I am pleased with it though .



Nice looking coin.

https://www.google.com/search?q=1917+French+Franc&client=firefox-a&hs=uzT&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=rcs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=  X&ei=s3L9UsKcG8PhoATiw4DQBg&ved=0CFkQsAQ&biw=1280&  bih=855

----------


## Dogsoldier

The prices on ebay drive me crazy. Coin collectors paying 60 bucks for 7 dollar coin.


details about  1947 Walking Liberty Half Dollar GEM BU ** -----Just sold at auction for 81 dollars.....

----------


## oyarde

> The prices on ebay drive me crazy. Coin collectors paying 60 bucks for 7 dollar coin.
> 
> 
> details about  1947 Walking Liberty Half Dollar GEM BU ** -----Just sold at auction for 81 dollars.....


 Well , if it makes you feel better , I have a 1944 in Extra Fine , a 1921 S, a 1919 Mexican 1/2 , a US 1853 and 1860 S , an 1864 Guatemalan 22 kt gold 4 Reales made into a tie tack  I will let you have maybe , for only $211.

----------


## oyarde

> The prices on ebay drive me crazy. Coin collectors paying 60 bucks for 7 dollar coin.
> 
> 
> details about  1947 Walking Liberty Half Dollar GEM BU ** -----Just sold at auction for 81 dollars.....


That is not really a $7 coin , but a $20 ish dollar coin , if it was a worn down slick pc of crap , it is a $7 coin....

----------


## Dogsoldier

DAMN YOU COIN COLLECTORS!!!

LOL.....It will only be worth melt value if SHTF...."and I'd have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for you damn kids!!!"

----------


## oyarde

> DAMN YOU COIN COLLECTORS!!!
> 
> LOL.....It will only be worth melt value if SHTF...."and I'd have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for you damn kids!!!"


I have some I have only pd melt for , but you gotta take the ugly duckling and local .

----------


## Dogsoldier

You guys talk about going to local pawn shops and I must say that ebay is far cheaper then the local stores I've been to.

----------


## oyarde

> You guys talk about going to local pawn shops and I must say that ebay is far cheaper then the local stores I've been to.


Find a coin shop.

----------


## oyarde

> Nice looking coin.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=1917+French+Franc&client=firefox-a&hs=uzT&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=rcs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=  X&ei=s3L9UsKcG8PhoATiw4DQBg&ved=0CFkQsAQ&biw=1280&  bih=855


 Yes , I always thought they are nice .

----------


## oyarde

Well , I blew $19.30 today , bought an Uncirculated 1941 S dime , a 1943 dime , a 1960 half , 1951 D & 1961 quarters .Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1932 Mexican Peso .

----------


## Peter4Paul2016

Fortunately, you can google customer reviews on consumer protection websites like the BBB, BCA, TrustLink, RipoffReport, etc...  I go with http://www.RegalAssets.co for precious metals.  I don't deal with ebay for sure, and a lot of the other companies out there are a bit suspect after you do your research -overcharging/ hidden fees, high commissions and high pressure sales on numismatic coins, etc.  http://goldirarolloverexpert.com/gol...mpany-reviews/ - lists BBB, BCA, Ripoffreport, etc. for some of the top gold companies.  It's a transparent world & thanks to the internet, companies with consumer complaints can't hide.

----------


## oyarde

I picked up three silver 1944 US made Phillipine's dimes today , got an excellent deal.

----------


## oyarde

Today , picked up an old Mexican gold Pc. , probably gift it to one of the Grand Daughters .

----------


## gaazn

I find it worse spending time and gas to go get the coins from a dealer since I don't have any close by.  eBay does have a purpose, and it'll always be happy to ride the subsidized Post Office prices.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I settled for a 1944 US silver uncirculated Phillipines half , ( fifty centavos ) .

----------


## Carson

> I find it worse spending time and gas to go get the coins from a dealer since I don't have any close by.  eBay does have a purpose, and it'll always be happy to ride the subsidized Post Office prices.


Aren't the First Class postal patrons paying for all of that presorted garbage that fills our boxes?

----------


## oyarde

Today , picked up an 1856 California gold pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a small bit of 14k gold wire , think I may try and make something with it .....

----------


## Dianne

What is a good price to pay on eBay for silver coins?   I need to start shopping.

----------


## Dianne

This eBay didn't see to be too bad:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-5-201...item1e841c438c

----------


## oyarde

> This eBay didn't see to be too bad:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-5-201...item1e841c438c


Not really , about $3 ea over spot . I have seen much worse .

----------


## Dianne

> Not really , about $3 ea over spot . I have seen much worse .


kk, thanks ..   I just checked craigslist in my area and the local sellers are minimum $500. for 20.

----------


## Dianne

I may run an ad on Craigslist "Want to buy silver coins" .    I don't like going through eBay or PayPal for stuff like that.

How much over spot do you guys think is fair to pay?      I saw one ad on Craigslist " want to buy American Silver Eagles willing to pay $1.75 over spot" .     

Is it possible for someone to sell me fake silver coins?    Anything I need to look out for there?

----------


## Acala

> Is it possible for someone to sell me fake silver coins?    Anything I need to look out for there?


It is certainly possible, but I think unlikely in the case of bullion coins mainly because the effort needed to produce a passable fake silver coin would exceed the selling price .  Numismatic coins are another matter entirely.

As always, beware of a deal that seems too good to be true.  Be familiar with the proper dimensions, finish, feeling in the hand, and ring of the coins you are going to purchase.  Junk silver might be the safest.

----------


## mad cow

> This eBay didn't see to be too bad:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-5-201...item1e841c438c


Here's the same thing for $116.70,with a credit card,brilliant uncirculated,free shipping.

http://www.jmbullion.com/2013-austri...ilver%20Prices

I have dealt with these folks 4 or 5 times,twice within the last month,and never had a problem.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Cheapest silver prices online from what I've seen: http://www.amagimetals.com/. Even cheaper than what I can get at my local dealer, tho I am paying for privacy.

----------


## Dianne

> Cheapest silver prices online from what I've seen: http://www.amagimetals.com/. Even cheaper than what I can get at my local dealer, tho I am paying for privacy.


lol at the one ounce End The Fed coin.

----------


## Dianne

> Here's the same thing for $116.70,with a credit card,brilliant uncirculated,free shipping.
> 
> http://www.jmbullion.com/2013-austri...ilver%20Prices
> 
> I have dealt with these folks 4 or 5 times,twice within the last month,and never had a problem.


Shoot, I was going to order a roll, but they are out of stock.   The Silver Eagles are $24. something.     Thanks for posting though.   I may check with them again tomorrow.

----------


## Dogsoldier

Local shops I've been to are outrageous.

----------


## mad cow

> Cheapest silver prices online from what I've seen: http://www.amagimetals.com/. Even cheaper than what I can get at my local dealer, tho I am paying for privacy.





> American Silver Eagles are listed for only $2.75 this week only! It's the last week of specials to celebrate our 4th-Year Anniversary and I'd have to say that we definitely saved the best for last. As one of our best sellers, the American Silver Eagle is a beautiful 1 ozt round, so take advantage of this discount this week.





> [Our apologies for the confusion, but the 2013 American Silver Eagles are $2.75 over spot. We wish we could offer them for $2.75 alone - we can all keep dreaming! Hope we didn't throw anyone's day off too much! Enjoy the special and happy stacking!]
> 
> Order your 2013 American Silver Eagles today! 
> 
> Stay free and keep stacking,
> The Amagi Metals Crew
> AmagiMetals.com


From two emails I received from Amagi Metals about an hour apart today.LOL!

They are another good company to deal with,I also bought from them in the last month,I just thought that was funny as hell.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  5 copper Spanish Marevedis cob coins . Slow day , little Pirate treasure for the Grandkids

----------


## Bern

US Mint sales of Silver Eagles hits all time high for February:

http://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-mint-u...t-in-two-days/

----------


## oyarde

Today , picked up  three 90 %  silver dimes , six 80 % silver dimes , three 80 % silver quarters for $ 19.79 and six D & S 1930's Buffalo nickels and a nickel tube for another $1.85. Not bad , gifts for the Grandchildren .

----------


## Carson

I keep tripping out on the real rate of inflation and its correlation on the value of a silver dollar. Here is one slant on it.

The DOW at 16,321.71 / 500 ='s 32.6

If a silver dollar that had .77 ounces of silver in it, pre 64, was worth a buck back then. 

I'm thinking the price of silver should be 32.6 plus 23%.

Or $40.09 an ounce now.

----------


## mad cow

> I keep tripping out on the real rate of inflation and its correlation on the value of a silver dollar. Here is one slant on it.
> 
> The DOW at 16,321.71 / 500 ='s 32.6
> 
> If a silver dollar that had .77 ounces of silver in it, pre 64, was worth a buck back then. 
> 
> I'm thinking the price of silver should be 32.6 plus 23%.
> 
> Or $40.09 an ounce now.


How did you come up with divided by 500?

----------


## 2young2vote

> US Mint sales of Silver Eagles hits all time high for February:
> 
> http://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-mint-u...t-in-two-days/


Do you think the silver market can become, or is, over-saturated?  I see millions and millions of ounces of silver being sold and huge talk shows constantly talking about silver which sells it to the masses as well as an abundance of "We Buy Gold" style stores popping up all over the place.  

This reminds me of my dads coin collection.  He saved several bicentennial quarters thinking it would be a great way to make a buck in the future.  I mean, who wouldn't want a coin minted specifically to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the USA?  Unfortunately, he later found out that millions of other Americans had the same plan.  I understand that silver has a value beyond just what shape it is, but has the huge push in PMs into the mainstream created an artificial bubble which will die off when the hype dies down?  Or did we already see that bubble when the price was nearing $40?

What do you think?

----------


## oyarde

> Do you think the silver market can become, or is, over-saturated?  I see millions and millions of ounces of silver being sold and huge talk shows constantly talking about silver which sells it to the masses as well as an abundance of "We Buy Gold" style stores popping up all over the place.  
> 
> This reminds me of my dads coin collection.  He saved several bicentennial quarters thinking it would be a great way to make a buck in the future.  I mean, who wouldn't want a coin minted specifically to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the USA?  Unfortunately, he later found out that millions of other Americans had the same plan.  I understand that silver has a value beyond just what shape it is, but has the huge push in PMs into the mainstream created an artificial bubble which will die off when the hype dies down?  Or did we already see that bubble when the price was nearing $40?
> 
> What do you think?


 I doubt it , silver has important industrial usage , gold is a way for the wealthy to preserve some wealth in uncertain ( fiat currencies , bubbles etc ) times, copper has important utilitarian purposes .

----------


## mad cow

> Do you think the silver market can become, or is, over-saturated?  I see millions and millions of ounces of silver being sold and huge talk shows constantly talking about silver which sells it to the masses as well as an abundance of "We Buy Gold" style stores popping up all over the place.  
> 
> This reminds me of my dads coin collection.  He saved several bicentennial quarters thinking it would be a great way to make a buck in the future.  I mean, who wouldn't want a coin minted specifically to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the USA?  Unfortunately, he later found out that millions of other Americans had the same plan.  I understand that silver has a value beyond just what shape it is, but has the huge push in PMs into the mainstream created an artificial bubble which will die off when the hype dies down?  Or did we already see that bubble when the price was nearing $40?
> 
> What do you think?


Both silver and gold are worth less than they were a year ago in FRN's,neither one is near their historic highs.They are not in a bubble.
There is no guarantee what the price of either one will be next month or next year but historically,they have been good hedges against inflation and there is no doubt that the FRN is inflating at the moment.

----------


## Carson

> How did you come up with divided by 500?


With this chart.



Notice the baseline is about 500. The DOW peaks in this chart about 13,000

Also notice the baseline on this chart showing the devaluation of the dollar. It is at about $5.00. It peaks at about $130.00 It rises in the same proportion to the DOW. 



All this time we've been thinking the DOW going up is a good thing it has just been adjusting itself to account for inflation. I'm thinking it has to to survive. 

If you double the money supply sure you get twice as many, but it is twice as many of something worth half as much. 

Then to top it off the very people that engineered the ability to inflate have something called capital gains taxes and they are taxes on the illusion of a gain. 

One second your keeping up with inflation. The next someones helping themselves to a third of your stuff.

----------


## Carson

> Do you think the silver market can become, or is, over-saturated?  I see millions and millions of ounces of silver being sold and huge talk shows constantly talking about silver which sells it to the masses as well as an abundance of "We Buy Gold" style stores popping up all over the place.  
> 
> This reminds me of my dads coin collection.  He saved several bicentennial quarters thinking it would be a great way to make a buck in the future.  I mean, who wouldn't want a coin minted specifically to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the USA?  Unfortunately, he later found out that millions of other Americans had the same plan.  I understand that silver has a value beyond just what shape it is, but has the huge push in PMs into the mainstream created an artificial bubble which will die off when the hype dies down?  Or did we already see that bubble when the price was nearing $40?
> 
> What do you think?



I think a lot more silver was in circulation when I was a kid and more prevalent.

It was in everyone's pockets.

Parents would come back from Las Vegas and throw hoards of silver dollars down on the dining room table.

It was real money back them. Everyone had real money. Happy in our little, real $13,000 dollar houses. Happy with our cartwheels.

Same $13,000 houses now going for $650,000 and no real money to be found in most of them.

I don't think we are *over-saturated*, if I get your drift and you get mine. 

I think we are more along the line of squeezed dry as a bone from decades of run-a-way inflation.

----------


## DFF

Silver up by over 1% so far in afterhours...gold even better, up by 1.6%.

----------


## oyarde

> Silver up by over 1% so far in afterhours...gold even better, up by 1.6%.


I see that , $1343.70, $21.45.

----------


## devil21

> I see that , $1343.70, $21.45.


Dollar tanking, oil shooting up, dow futures hammered.  Gonna be an interesting monday, at least until the PPT jumps in.

----------


## oyarde

> Dollar tanking, oil shooting up, dow futures hammered.  Gonna be an interesting monday, at least until the PPT jumps in.


Yeah this oil is almost disturbing this early in the yr . On top of that , I can only imagine what kind of bills people had this winter North of me that heated with propane or heating oil, look at diesel prices......

----------


## DFF

> Dollar tanking, oil shooting up, dow futures hammered.  Gonna be an interesting monday, at least until the PPT jumps in.


If reality has any bearing on tomorrow, then the S&P will drop like a stone and gold will explode to the upside. 

However, as you alluded to, our markets are being managed to such a degree that they're completely disconnected from real world events. 

I think Russia could declare their intentions to nuke the US and the S&P would still end up positive. That's how ridiculous things are.

----------


## devil21

> If reality has any bearing on tomorrow, then the S&P will drop like a stone and gold will explode to the upside. 
> 
> However, as you alluded to, our markets are being managed to such a degree that they're completely disconnected from real world events. 
> 
> I think Russia could declare their intentions to nuke the US and the S&P would still end up positive. That's how ridiculous things are.


That's the Krugman doctrine.  If the US gets nuked think of all the stuff we'll have to rebuild!  Think of all the people racking up medical debt from radiation poisoning!  It's an economic windfall!

----------


## oyarde

> If reality has any bearing on tomorrow, then the S&P will drop like a stone and gold will explode to the upside. 
> 
> However, as you alluded to, our markets are being managed to such a degree that they're completely disconnected from real world events. 
> 
> I think Russia could declare their intentions to nuke the US and the S&P would still end up positive. That's how ridiculous things are.


 S & P , down 14 , still 1844, LOL

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2014 Silver Eagle , five Uncirculated cents , a copper penny , for $23.06 . I think I actually need a 2011 and a 2012 Silver Eagles , but I am old and forgetful , so I am not sure .

----------


## oyarde

Still looks like a good buy @ $21.19 to me .

----------


## Peter4Paul2016

Taking these price charts back to January 2000 -comparing gold, silver, platinum, and palladium - I'm a big fan of silver, as right now Silver's back to 2009 price. Silver is the new Gold.

----------


## oyarde

> Do you think the silver market can become, or is, over-saturated?  I see millions and millions of ounces of silver being sold and huge talk shows constantly talking about silver which sells it to the masses as well as an abundance of "We Buy Gold" style stores popping up all over the place.  
> 
> This reminds me of my dads coin collection.  He saved several bicentennial quarters thinking it would be a great way to make a buck in the future.  I mean, who wouldn't want a coin minted specifically to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the USA?  Unfortunately, he later found out that millions of other Americans had the same plan.  I understand that silver has a value beyond just what shape it is, but has the huge push in PMs into the mainstream created an artificial bubble which will die off when the hype dies down?  Or did we already see that bubble when the price was nearing $40?
> 
> What do you think?


 You know , when you think about it , only a very small percentage of people in the world own any precious metals at all .....

----------


## devil21

> You know , when you think about it , only a very small percentage of people in the world own any precious metals at all .....


It's a big club!  And you should be in it.

----------


## Peter4Paul2016

> It's a big club!  And you should be in it.


I think that over the last several years more people are looking to precious metals...  Why is it that real estate and precious metals are considered "Alternative" investments?  They've both been around a lot longer than mutual funds and ETFs...

----------


## TomtheTinker

> I think that over the last several years more people are looking to precious metals...  Why is it that real estate and precious metals are considered "Alternative" investments?  They've both been around a lot longer than mutual funds and ETFs...


Good salesmen can convince a bunch of a bunch of dummies of all sorts of nonsense.

----------


## oyarde

> It's a big club!  And you should be in it.


I think I started sometime in the 60's on a regular basis .

----------


## oyarde

I blew $27.16 FRN's today , got a 1907 sterling silver eyeglass case and a 14 Kt gold leaf pendant about 1 3/4" long and about an inch wide . I have not put them on a scale yet , but I am pretty pleased .

----------


## DFF

Banksters did their customary smash job on silver when the NFP numbers got released earlier this morning...price is now below the key 200 sma (but maybe not for long)...gold got hit to, but not as bad.

----------


## oyarde

> Banksters did their customary smash job on silver when the NFP numbers got released earlier this morning...price is now below the key 200 sma (but maybe not for long)...gold got hit to, but not as bad.


 Silver back to about $20.88 , gold about $1335 , probably be back where they came from by Mon evening, I see no reason not .

----------


## DFF

Fundamentally, there is no reason. There's big silver demand all over the world. Of course, the banking cartel doesn't look at this way. The way they see it, silver is the enemy of fiat money. And it must be sold to make it look bad so people won't switch their national currencies for silver coins.

----------


## DFF

Margin on a silver futures contract is (currently) 11k. And today's volume is around 50,000 contracts. So 50k times 11k equals equals 550 million dollars. This (or lets say a billion dollars) is all that would be required to blow out the short sellers.

----------


## oyarde

Well , silver back to about $21 , gold , $1340.

----------


## oyarde

As usual , I was working hard today before work . I came up with 6 plastic currency holders , 60 2x 2 various coin holders , a 1941 50 % silver 3 Pence pc. , an 1890 five cent silver , couple of silver Canadian dimes( one a 1938 ) , a silver Canadian quarter ( 1932) , a 1915 D silver Barber quarter , a 40 % silver 1976 S quarter , six 1940's D & S Mercury dimes (4 of them grade @ AU,the six  including a 1945 Micro S ) . In @ $19.75 and a dozen eggs , not bad about an Ounce and a Quarter under spot and some supplies .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three 80 % Canadian quarters , 1912 ,1951 , 1960 and a 1941 S Us dime , for $9 ,slow day , but still  having fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , picked up another silver French Franc and an 1855 California gold 1/2 dollar pc made into a gold stick pin . Shame the gold coin is damaged , but not bad , I have been busy for an old man , planted potatoes and onions yesterday and pruned a tree today .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver eagle and an 1857 California 1/2 dollar gold token .

----------


## Peter4Paul2016

Sorry, but I just don't understand the whole ebay thing... I understand you may find rare coins, but still...

If I want precious metals, I'm buying from a gold company.

Regal Assets - 1-855-782-1458  TrustLink - 5 out of 5 stars avg rating.  Better Business Bureau-A+Rating- zero complaints in last year...

There are some gold companies with D - F ratings with the BBB and lots of complaints. So check out company's reputation first. But definitely don't just buy from random sellers on the internet... JMHO.

----------


## devil21

JPM is selling it's commodities division to a privately held Swiss company, Mercuria.  Even less oversight of manipulation....

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/...A2I0LG20140319

----------


## oyarde

Today , picked up an 1859 California  gold 1/2 dollar . It is not unc. , but very nice , probably gift it to one of the Grandkids.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1925 silver quarter , a 1939 Canadian silver dollar , four silver Canadian dimes , couple of Very Good, Buffalo nickels , two UnCirculated , toned copper nickel Ike dollars , for $17 and a dozen eggs . Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , picked up a 1908 D silver half dollar.

----------


## Carson

I wonder if the price is stagnant because people or countries are liquidating gold and silver in an attempt to stay afloat a little longer.

----------


## UWDude

> "I've got junk 90% coins"....I don't get into the collectors side of it...Silver IS SILVER. Not junk. Silver will sell for whatever its worth.


no, American silver currency was made into a specific alloy so it would be hard to extract the silver to form pure silver.

----------


## Bern

> no, American silver currency was made into a specific alloy so it would be hard to extract the silver to form pure silver.


It was alloyed so it wouldn't tarnish and would last longer in circulation.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Also makes it harder.  Pure silver and gold are soft metals- easily worn down or damaged or bent.  That is why you don't see 24 carat in jewlery very much.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I traded about 35  and 1/3rd FRN's , a dozen of my brown organic eggs , a heirloom tomato plant for 1943 & 1946 D & S silver Walking Liberty Halves ( four total ) , all Very Fine or Extra Fine and an extra set of US made 3/8 drive metric sockets , a copper Canadian penny , couple of Cuban dimes , shot of bourbon , a cold pint and two cups of coffee , an about Uncirculated 1912 20 Swiss Rappen ( nickel , I think )  If gasoline was not $3.63 a gallon , I might celebrate

----------


## oyarde

Slow day , but I blew $53 , picked up an 1859 California gold 1/4 dollar with a gold loop attached , a 1935 Silver Walking Liberty halve in Very Good , a Canadian quarter , a 10 % silver 1959 Peso in About Uncirculated , six silver Mercury dimes , one Uncirculated , a 1936 Buffalo nickel in Very Fine.New blade for my mower.

----------


## mad cow

I got 40 American Eagles delivered to my door today,BU sealed tubes from the mint for $875.20 total,or $21.88 each.

----------


## oyarde

> I got 40 American Eagles delivered to my door today,BU sealed tubes from the mint for $875.20 total,or $21.88 each.


Not bad , I think I pd $23 for my last one . Spot is down to $19.15 this morning , if it stays around there , I may go take another look around on Wed , see what I can find .

----------


## oyarde

Working hard today at my scrounging , not bad , blew $173.07 . Picked up a circulated pair , 1944 S and 1943 P, 35 % Silver nickels , a 1916 Barber silver dime in Fine, a 1908 O silver Barber quarter in Fine, a 1917 Silver Liberty Walking half in Good , an Uncirculated 1957 D silver dime , a very nicely toned 1901 Indian cent in Fine , a 1908 Indian cent in Very Good , two boxes of 00 Buckshot , two tires for my F 150 , an 1849 California gold 1/4 dollar in , oh , Extra Fine/ About Uncirculated , an 1859 California gold 1/4 dollar with a bit of jewelry damage( gold loop attached ), and two Uncirculated California gold half dollars , 1857 & 1859.

----------


## oyarde

Today , for $16 FRN's  and a dozen eggs , picked up a 1937 S Walking Liberty silver  Half Dollar , an About Uncirculated 1963 Franklin silver half  , a 1911 S silver Barber dime and a 1916 silver Barber dime in Good. I am doing my part , LOL .

----------


## mad cow

JM Bullion has a sale 10 troy/oz Sunshine bars $0.75 over spot,any quantity,free shipping.

----------


## AFTFNJ

They selliing .9999 silver Canadian maple leaf 2014 1.99 over spot till midnight tonight. Good deal IMHO....
http://www.apmex.com/product/79020/2...ian-maple-leaf

----------


## Carson

Just noticed the price of silver says buy!

It closed at $18.69. 

Here's a link to a live price.

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html

----------


## oyarde

> Just noticed the price of silver says buy!
> 
> It closed at $18.69. 
> 
> Here's a link to a live price.
> 
> http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html


 Yeah , I will probably go take a look around Wed or Fri

----------


## Carson

I just noticed something else this morning.

Traffic was way down. One day isn't enough to tell but this could be the start of another economic slowdown.

Or it could have just mean I was a little early or a lot lucky.

If it is though, it is time to sell stock short if your into that sort of thing. We'll know for sure in a couple of weeks.



P.S. It's $18.75 today with a freaky spike at 13:00.?

----------


## Carson

> I just noticed something else this morning.
> 
> Traffic was way down. One day isn't enough to tell but this could be the start of another economic slowdown.
> 
> Or it could have just mean I was a little early or a lot lucky.
> 
> If it is though, it is time to sell stock short if your into that sort of thing. We'll know for sure in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


Like I was saying; traffic seems a little bit off for the week as a whole. I don't see the market falling any yet but there has been a lot of news pushing the idea that everything is hunky dory. I mean really pushing it. Like someone trying to ring out every dime they can before a crash.



http://www.barchart.com/interactive_charts/stocks/$DOWI

----------


## oyarde

Doing my part , picked up 8 different , Extra Fine , About Uncirculated, silver Mercury dimes this morning , 2014 Silver Eagles  were $22.50 this morning at one of my local places .Had a nice inventory of Unc Morgan dollars , some nice sitting Liberty dimes , quarters , some Barber Halves, some very nice , early date Washington , silver quarters , I was in a hurry , so just had one cup of coffee and split .

----------


## Carson

Wow! Silvers last price was 19.030. 

Chart also has a weird spike.

Live chart;

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html

----------


## mad cow

JM Bullion is selling Silver Eagles $2.29 over spot,any quantity,free shipping.As I type this,that is $21.69 each,delivered to your door.
They take personal checks.

http://www.jmbullion.com/2014-americ...ilver%20Prices

----------


## oyarde

> JM Bullion is selling Silver Eagles $2.29 over spot,any quantity,free shipping.As I type this,that is $21.69 each,delivered to your door.
> They take personal checks.
> 
> http://www.jmbullion.com/2014-americ...ilver%20Prices


 Not bad , $22.50 at my local shop , .50 over his cost .

----------


## oyarde

I settled for an 1890 S Morgan dollar and an 1895 French , 90 % silver 50 cent pc today.

----------


## oyarde

Got a 1916 Canadian five cent silver pc in Extra Fine / About Uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Still doing my part , picked up an 1823 dime  and a 1902 silver Barber half today .

----------


## mad cow

OPM One Troy Ounce silver rounds $0.69 over spot,any quantity,free shipping.

http://www.jmbullion.com/1-oz-opm-silver-round/

----------


## 2young2vote

> OPM One Troy Ounce silver rounds $0.69 over spot,any quantity,free shipping.
> 
> http://www.jmbullion.com/1-oz-opm-silver-round/


Monarch Precious Metals sells all of their generic rounds for $0.69 over spot.  Plus they have a particular round that you can purchase AT SPOT one round per order.  

http://www.monarchpreciousmetals.com...d=16&Itemid=53

____

I just recently purchased a Silver eagle and have been considering getting more.  I never realized how beautiful the coin was until i saw it in person.  The detail is something that I never saw in any picture I've seen.

----------


## oyarde

> Monarch Precious Metals sells all of their generic rounds for $0.69 over spot.  Plus they have a particular round that you can purchase AT SPOT one round per order.  
> 
> http://www.monarchpreciousmetals.com...d=16&Itemid=53
> 
> ____
> 
> I just recently purchased a Silver eagle and have been considering getting more.  I never realized how beautiful the coin was until i saw it in person.  The detail is something that I never saw in any picture I've seen.


You should get a nice Extra Fine or About Uncirculated Walking Liberty half dollar from the 1940's , you would like that .

----------


## mad cow

> Monarch Precious Metals sells all of their generic rounds for $0.69 over spot.  Plus they have a particular round that you can purchase AT SPOT one round per order.  
> 
> http://www.monarchpreciousmetals.com...d=16&Itemid=53
> 
> ____
> 
> I just recently purchased a Silver eagle and have been considering getting more.  I never realized how beautiful the coin was until i saw it in person.  The detail is something that I never saw in any picture I've seen.


Monarch Precious Metals are good people to deal with,I have bought from them a few times.
However,they do charge for shipping,here is their price list from your link:



> Our shipping charges are based on your order total and can be calculated as follows:
> $0 - $99.99 ------------------------------- $5.95
> $100.00 - $199.99 --------------------- $7.95
> $200.00 - $399.99 --------------------- $10.95
> $400.00 - $599.99 --------------------- $12.95
> $600.00 - $749.99 --------------------- $15.95
> $750.00 - $1499.99 ------------------- $19.95
> $1500.00 - $1999.99 ----------------- $24.95
> $2000.00 - $2499.99 ----------------- $29.95
> ...


So if you ordered ten rounds from them,it is really ~ $1.70 over spot.

About mid-December last year,JM Bullion started free shipping,any amount,"for a limited time only" or some such.
They are still doing it,so I always check there first.

----------


## mad cow

Silver Maple Leafs,$1.99 over spot,any quantity,delivered to your door for $21.97 each,as I type this.

http://www.jmbullion.com/2014-canadi...ilver%20Prices

----------


## Bern

www.silvertowne.com also sells some of their minted bullion with free shipping (ie. selected products).  Very good deals for generic bullion direct from the (private) mint.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I have been busy , mostly just Barber Half dollars , some Walking Liberty halves and Peace Dollars, occasional California gold pc .Few Mercury dimes. Doing my part .

----------


## DFF

Silver's one of the few assets that's still really cheap relative to everything else.

Definitely a buy and hold.

----------


## oyarde

> Silver's one of the few assets that's still really cheap relative to everything else.
> 
> Definitely a buy and hold.


I feel pretty good about it , if you compare it to gasoline , bacon , property tax , ins , etc , looks like a bargain.

----------


## oyarde

Still doing my part  , what have you done ?

----------


## Dogsoldier

Its dropping pretty low and fast.....

We may never see it at 40$ an ounce in our lifetime again. 

On the bright side I found a 1947 silver quarter on the ground at a gas station. That was lucky.

----------


## oyarde

I picked up three silver Barber halves , a 1900 , 1903 & a 1904.

----------


## Shane Harris

> Its dropping pretty low and fast.....
> 
> We may never see it at 40$ an ounce in our lifetime again. 
> 
> On the bright side I found a 1947 silver quarter on the ground at a gas station. That was lucky.


I fully expect to see silver above $40/oz in my lifetime, although I am only 24.

----------


## devil21

> I fully expect to see silver above $40/oz in my lifetime, although I am only 24.


It was over $40/oz in your lifetime already, like a couple years ago.  Weak hands being shaken....

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up a small gold coin , tomorrow , going to look at some silver .

----------


## Dforkus

with overall softness in other commodities (they tend to move in packs) , and QE tapering pushing up bond yields, it could be an ugly few months for metals...

I let myself get fooled in a value trap around 22, not letting that happen again.

I'm holding out for sub 15$ silver before I make any re-balancing moves, we are not that far.

----------


## Shane Harris

> It was over $40/oz in your lifetime already, like a couple years ago.  Weak hands being shaken....


Yeah I meant again. Unfortunately I bought some in the mid 30s in 2011 when I should have been buying bitcoin when it was under 5 dollars. Hindsight

----------


## Jim Casey

Silver madness is scary.

----------


## cubical

> Silver madness is scary.


"you have to buy now"

This salesman has been saying that since it was around $30. I find the PM community, especially the silver guys in particular, very entertaining.

----------


## DFF

Silver's in a hardcore bear market, no doubt about it...the bottom though may not be too much farther off at $13.

----------


## Carson

> Silver's in a hardcore bear market, no doubt about it...the bottom though may not be too much farther off at $13.


It's almost as if we are in a time when a lot of money on the books is crashing off of the books through default but the stock market is being artificially held up to hide the bubble burst.

Some of the bubbles bursting and the dollar getting some value restored can be seen here if I'm not sadly mistaken.



Latest Dow Candlestick

http://www.barchart.com/chart.php?sy...03%2F2014#jump

Could be time to sell stocks short.

----------


## devil21

> Silver's in a hardcore bear market, no doubt about it...the bottom though may not be too much farther off at $13.


Anybody know what the cost to extract an oz of silver is?  What happens when the spot price is lower than the cost to extract?

----------


## Zippyjuan

That might force some producers out of business.  Some will continue to produce hoping the price goes back above their production costs and recoup losses in the future. (mines don't usually produce just one metal- many for example also extract gold and copper from the same ores) so even that might not force them out of business.  Supplies would go down which could drive the price back up again making them sustainable again. Supplies certainly won't go to zero nor would production.

----------


## DFF

> Anybody know what the cost to extract an oz of silver is?  What happens when the spot price is lower than the cost to extract?



I believe it's around $20 an ounce. Unhedged, the silver miners are losing tons of money.

----------


## Zippyjuan

This mine says they produce at $4.42 an ounce. http://www.hecla-mining.com/operations/




> *operations* 
> 
> In 2013, Hecla's Greens Creek mine produced 7.4 million ounces of silver at an *average cash cost per ounce of $4.42*(1). Hecla currently produces silver from two silver mines, Greens Creek and Lucky Friday. The Lucky Friday mine resumed operations and production in early 2013 and produced 1.5 million ounces of silver. In June 2013, Hecla's acquisition of Aurizon Mines Ltd., brought Hecla the Casa Berardi gold mine located in Quebec, Canada, which produced 62,532 ounces of gold during the last seven months of 2013.

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^
An interesting data point but on the very low end for a single mine.  Looking into the average cost to extract silver brings much confusion.  $10/oz average is the generally accepted cash cost figure according to some 2013 surveys of miners.  

This article examines why, then, are miners still losing money on silver extraction?  Interesting topic.
http://silverseek.com/commentary/201...e-silver-13222




> Let me tell you why the Cash Cost metric is so insane.  When a mining company calculates its cash cost, it takes total production costs and subtracts various items including what they call, "By-product credits."  All silver mining companies produce additional metals (included in the ore) such as copper, lead, zinc and gold.
> 
> For example, Endeavour Silver recorded a $7.92 cash cost an ounce in 2013.  To get this low cash cost figure, Endeavour subtracted $111.5 million of by-product credits.  This is a big amount when we consider that its total revenue for the year was $276.7 million.  Thus, their by-product credits accounted for 40% of their total revenues.
> 
> The mining industry would like the investors to believe that by-product credits are a nice BONUS for mining silver.... which is why they only advertise that useless Cash Cost figure in their publications.
> 
> Again, using my formula, Endeavour Silver made an estimated $0.93 adjusted silver profit per ounce in 2013.  Their average realized price for silver was $23.10 resulting in an estimated break-even of $22.17 last year.  If we subtract their cash cost of $7.92 from their average realized price of $23.10, we would arrive at a hefty $15.18 cash profit.
> 
> That's right... $15.18 an ounce cash profit.  Unfortunately, Endeavour Silver only stated a $11.1 million adjusted income gain for the year after selling 7.1 million oz of silver.  If we multiply $15.18 million by 7.1 million oz, Endeavour should have enjoyed a $107.7 million cash profit in 2013..... they didn't.
> ...


For long term holders of PMs, don't forget that deflation comes first before any hints of hyperinflation.  I think we're starting to see that deflation taking hold right now.  Weak hands are being shaken out by this dive.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> don't forget that deflation comes first before any hints of hyperinflation.


 Umm, can you give any historical examples of this we're supposedly forgetting?  Refresh our memories.

----------


## TheCount

> For long term holders of PMs, don't forget that deflation comes first before any hints of hyperinflation.  I think we're starting to see that deflation taking hold right now.  Weak hands are being shaken out by this dive.


In the last 90 days, silver has dropped 16%.  How much have food prices deflated in that same time period?

----------


## devil21

> Umm, can you give any historical examples of this we're supposedly forgetting?  Refresh our memories.


Nothing historical as far as hyperinflation is concerned, just the natural progression and end result of inflationary Keynesian economics.  There's always deflation that leads to inflation (see: 1999/2007/2008) and eventually the helicopter will come out to combat terminal deflation with terminal inflation, under the guise that a few bankers can control it.  It's a predictable cycle that always comes to an end.  We're seeing the end stages now before the USD is dropped as global reserve, imo.




> In the last 90 days, silver has dropped 16%. How much have food prices deflated in that same time period?


Prices?  Who said anything about prices?  Oh you mean that Keynesian measure of inflation.  I don't follow that faulty metric.

----------


## Danke

> Prices?  Who said anything about prices?  Oh you mean that Keynesian measure of inflation.  I don't follow that faulty metric.


I wish more people would understand this important point.

Productivity should have led to a decrease in prices over the last 100 years.  We have only seen that in some sectors, and I'd bet even those prices would be much lower if the FED didn't keep creating more and more currency.

----------


## oyarde

> I wish more people would understand this important point.
> 
> Productivity should have led to a decrease in prices over the last 100 years.  We have only seen that in some sectors, and I'd bet even those prices would be much lower if the FED didn't keep creating more and more currency.


Oyarde disapproves of printing paper money .

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Nothing historical as far as hyperinflation is concerned,


 There are many historical episodes of hyperinflation, actually, just none (that I can think of offhand) where a period of deflation immediately preceded the hyperinflation.

I think that it _could_ happen (deflation and then hyperinflation).  But I do not think that there's any reason to think that deflation always comes first and then hyperinflation.  There is no immutable causal link.




> There's always deflation that leads to inflation (see: 1999/2007/2008)


 I don't really understand what pattern you think you're seeing in those three dates.

In any case, we could see a deflationary depression the next few or several years (good for long-term bonds!), or we could see high inflation or even hyperinflation (good for gold!).  Or we could see prosperity (good for stocks!), or we could see a recession (good time for cash!).  Since this thread is about silver: the inflationary scenario would be the one that would probably be good for silver.  Although, consider: silver is much more of an industrial metal than gold, and so the monetary link is not as strong for it as it is for gold.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I'd bet even those prices would be much lower if the FED didn't keep creating more and more currency.


No betting required.  They would _definitely_ be lower.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> ^^^^^^
> An interesting data point but on the very low end for a single mine.  Looking into the average cost to extract silver brings much confusion.  $10/oz average is the generally accepted cash cost figure according to some 2013 surveys of miners.  
> 
> This article examines why, then, are miners still losing money on silver extraction?  Interesting topic.
> http://silverseek.com/commentary/201...e-silver-13222
> 
> 
> 
> For long term holders of PMs, don't forget that deflation comes first before any hints of hyperinflation.  I think we're starting to see that deflation taking hold right now.  Weak hands are being shaken out by this dive.


Gold deflated for 20 years after 1980.  Where is the hyperinflation which must follow? How many times have we seen hyperinflation in the US?

----------


## TheCount

> Prices?  Who said anything about prices?  Oh you mean that Keynesian measure of inflation.  I don't follow that faulty metric.


What exactly is it about silver that's diving besides its price? Ki energy?  Is Nibiru affecting silver?

----------


## devil21

> What exactly is it about silver that's diving besides its price? Ki energy?  Is Nibiru affecting silver?


It's manipulated paper value relative to the strength of the fiat dollar relative to other fiat currencies is diving.  But hey, the political has nothing in common with the moral does it?  Say hi to your Jesuit masters for me.  I always wondered why they all have bald spots?  Any idea?

----------


## Gaddafi Duck

> Gold deflated for 20 years after 1980.  Where is the hyperinflation which must follow? How many times have we seen hyperinflation in the US?


A couple of times. Confederate and Continental Dollars...also, the Western USA during gold rush booms...then we've also had high inflation during WWI, WWII, and 1970s.

How many times have we had a Central Bank with a $4 trillion balance sheet and growing? 0% interest rates for over 6 years? Basically no reserve requirements on banks?

If there's no inflationary consequences for monetizing and recapping banks, then we have reached nirvana...banks should be able to loan to ANYONE they want, and anytime a loan defaults, have the Central Bank bail it out. 

Of course, there are monetary consequences, and we will see them when the Dollar stops receiving a bid. Otherwise, we are in a world where people default, the banks get recapped, and no harm no foul. 

Wish the world worked like that!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Hyperinflation isn't specifically defined but is often considered something like 30% a month.  We have never had hyperinflation.  

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...on_Ancient.svg

----------


## TheCount

> It's manipulated paper value relative to the strength of the fiat dollar relative to other fiat currencies is diving.


If you do not care about the paper value, then there's no deflation, and your comment was pointless.  If you care about the value of the metal in comparison to other assets, then we are experiencing rapid inflation, not rapid deflation.  So which is it?




> But hey, the political has nothing in common with the moral does it?  Say hi to your Jesuit masters for me.  I always wondered why they all have bald spots?  Any idea?


If shapeshifters grow hair that covers the entire head, their psychomagnetic waves cannot emit directly up and they lose contact with the hive consciousness that's hosted on the mothership hiding behind the moon.

----------


## devil21

> If you do not care about the paper value, then there's no deflation, and your comment was pointless.  If you care about the value of the metal in comparison to other assets, then we are experiencing rapid inflation, not rapid deflation.  So which is it?


Deflation is a function of money supply policy, not prices.  I never said we are experiencing rapid deflation.  I said deflation is starting to take hold.  Once deflation takes hold, new inflationary measures are enacted to counter it.  The bubbles are becoming bigger and bigger and therefore the pops will become bigger and bigger.  Hyperinflation is the eventual result and the last step before the dollar is dropped as global reserve.  Reading comprehension much?  If you're just going to spend all your time on RPF trolling my posts then I'm just going to put you on ignore and let you talk to yourself.




> If shapeshifters grow hair that covers the entire head, their psychomagnetic waves cannot emit directly up and they lose contact with the hive consciousness that's hosted on the mothership hiding behind the moon.


What are you babbling on about?  Are you over-complicating economics again?

----------


## oyarde

Well , I did OK today , picked up a 1918 D silver half in Very Good ,  some dimes , 1917 , 1917 S , two 1918's , 1923 , 1924 , 1928 S , 1929 , 1929 S , 1945 S , 25 2X2's . Saw an 1878 gold  2 1/2 dollar pc in Very Fine for $260 , and three Mexican gold 50 Peso pc.'s in the shop, first gold I have seen in a bit where all of it did not sell before I left .

----------


## Gaddafi Duck

> Hyperinflation isn't specifically defined but is often considered something like 30% a month.  We have never had hyperinflation.  
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...on_Ancient.svg


WRONG! Just to quote Wikipedia because I'm too lazy to bother finding "official" stats, but this will do since it is cited:




> By the end of 1778, Continentals retained from 1/5 to 1/7 of their face value. By 1780, the bills were worth 1/40th of face value. Congress attempted to reform the currency by removing the old bills from circulation and issuing new ones, without success. By May 1781, Continentals had become so worthless that they ceased to circulate as money. Franklin noted that the depreciation of the currency had, in effect, acted as a tax to pay for the war


Let's see...going from worth 1/5 original value to 1/40 in a year's time...that's not hyperinflation? A currency losing roughly 90% of its purchasing power in one year?

Confederate Dollar..printed in 1861, it had high purchasing power...by late 1863, consumer staples cost dozens of times more than what they did two years prior. By 1864, the currency was basically worthless.

So in less than 3 years, how do you go from a currency being marketable to being completely worthless if you DON'T have hyperinflation?

And then you have the gold rush days, as I said, where prices for  basic goods surged drastically. 

Nice try, though. 

But even if you want to just debate semantics, even just accepting your graph where we've had bouts of 30+% depreciation in ONE YEAR, that's pretty significant. I mean, your cash lost 30% of its value from January to December. Imagine if the US Dollar fell 30% next year...such a drastic move could snowball into exponential moves in commodities. A 30% drop in the Dollar could quintuple gold because people will rush to things outside of the state's domain instead of waiting around for the next 30% depreciation which may happen months later. 

You also had a forced depreciation by the US government in 1933. Gold prices were adjusted from $20 to $35, a significant depreciation in a matter of days. Is that not an example of hyperinflation?? Annualized out, that's probably one of the largest depreciations of a currency in that narrow of time.

----------


## oyarde

I may have to see , tomorrow if the local shop still has the 2 1/2 gold pc .

----------


## Tod

A while back I wondered if silver would go as low as $15, and it just did for a sec....maybe I should go shopping tomorrow, eh?

----------


## oyarde

> A while back I wondered if silver would go as low as $15, and it just did for a sec....maybe I should go shopping tomorrow, eh?


Looks like $15.67 and about $1156 right now.

----------


## Carson

> I may have to see , tomorrow if the local shop still has the 2 1/2 gold pc .


In case anyone else was wondering.


http://www.coinstudy.com/liberty-2-5...in-values.html

It looks like a keeper.



Still the math of what it weighs eludes me. 



P.S. .125 ounces. To confusing to ever be able to sell it.

----------


## oyarde

> In case anyone else was wondering.
> 
> 
> http://www.coinstudy.com/liberty-2-5...in-values.html
> 
> It looks like a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  , just buy two , it is a 1/4 ounce , same as a five dollar gold pc . The 2 1/2 is probably my favorite , although I like the one and three dollar gold pc.'s as well , they are harder to find  ( without damage )and expensive .LOL

----------


## oyarde

I did OK today , went to town , sadly , the 2 1/2 gold was already sold , I blew $27 FRN's , got a 1912 D  silver Barber Half dollar in a solid Very Good , an 1871 sitting Liberty silver dime  , an 1857 Sitting Liberty silver quarter , a 1933 Canadian nickel , a 1943 S silver nickel, then, next door  ( Chinese place )  for breakfast got some BBQ spare ribs and a shrimp spring roll. No credit cards ,  cash , check or IOU at the coin shop and cash only at the Chinese place . My entertainment before work .

----------


## Carson

> I did OK today , went to town , sadly , the 2 1/2 gold was already sold , I blew $27 FRN's , got a 1912 D  silver Barber Half dollar in a solid Very Good , an 1871 sitting Liberty silver dime  , an 1857 Sitting Liberty silver quarter , a 1933 Canadian nickel , a 1943 S silver nickel, then, next door  ( Chinese place )  for breakfast got some BBQ spare ribs and a shrimp spring roll. No credit cards ,  cash , check or IOU at the coin shop and cash only at the Chinese place . My entertainment before work .


Was the no credit card rule yours for yourself or the shops? Not that it's really any of my business.

----------


## oyarde

> Was the no credit card rule yours for yourself or the shops? Not that it's really any of my business.


Those are the rules of the shops . Worst thing is , I have been out of ice cream for three weeks and I will not buy any , because I do not need it  , but if they had some at the Chinese place , I may have gotten one , LOL

----------


## oyarde

> Was the no credit card rule yours for yourself or the shops? Not that it's really any of my business.


There is a very good Mexican place next door too  , but they are old and close for the winter and head South .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold an 1881 S Morgan dollar in Very Fine in a beautiful  Sterling silver bezel that I bought at an auction this past spring for $ 20 or $25 FRN's for $37 . Then traded that and another $37 FRN's for an 1877 CC silver Sitting Liberty dime , a 1969 S  silver ( 40 % )silver  Proof half dollar , a 1927 Standing Liberty silver quarter , a 1989 S Proof Bicentennial of Congress half dollar , a plastic nickel tube , plastic quarter tube, a 1914 cent , a bag of feed and two bags of bird seed . No silver Eagles at my local shop , but there was a nice selection of Morgan dollars ,Walking Liberty Halves , some early 1900's Barber Halves ,  a few Barber and Standing Liberty quarters , nice selection of Uncirculated  Roosevelt silver dimes and one  gold pc.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold a few of extras , 1939 Canadian silver dollar , Very Fine , a 1926 S Nickel in Very Good, 1918 D dime in Very Fine , bought four Extra Fine silver Walking Liberty halves, 1914 cent . That was fun . Got busy bullshitting and drinking coffee , no time to get some ribs at the corner store , nearly  forgot about going into work early .

----------


## oyarde

Today I sold an extra 1873 Indian cent , some extra Buffalo nickels , 1914 , 1916 S , 1916 , 1920 S , an Uncirculated 200 Mark coin , couple silver Canadian coins, an extra 1943   Silver Walking Liberty Half in Extra Fine, a 1915 D wheat cent, bought an Uncirculated 1954 S and 1957 Silver quarters , and bought a sweet 1908 S silver Barber half ,six pack of cold tall boys , lb of bacon , 1/2 lb of sausage ,some chicken wings. Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Friday , I may go look at a Very Fine 1928 S silver half .... some Peace dollars etc

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I think this thread is the equivalent of Oyarde's Twitter feed!  

More interesting than most Twitter feeds, I'm sure!  (I'm not on Twitter, so couldn't say for sure).

----------


## oyarde

> I think this thread is the equivalent of Oyarde's Twitter feed!  
> 
> More interesting than most Twitter feeds, I'm sure!  (I'm not on Twitter, so couldn't say for sure).


I have never been on twits , but this is interesting  Investing should be fun , LOL

----------


## oyarde

Figure , gold right now , around $6 less than last new yr.'s . Kind of tough for me , I am pretty much a pre 1915 gold guy . not much out there to be had in reasonable condition for reasonable prices , nor much scrap .

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I have never been on twits , but this is interesting  Investing should be fun , LOL


Now you just need to start posting pictures of every meal you have.

----------


## WillieKamm

> It's manipulated paper value relative to the strength of the fiat dollar relative to other fiat currencies is diving.  But hey, the political has nothing in common with the moral does it?  Say hi to your Jesuit masters for me.  I always wondered why they all have bald spots?  Any idea?


 The Jesuits? I thought it is the Rothschilds? Or is it the Illuminati? No, no I think it's the Freemasons. I'm ever so confused.

----------


## devil21

> The Jesuits? I thought it is the Rothschilds? Or is it the Illuminati? No, no I think it's the Freemasons. I'm ever so confused.


Of course you are.  What if I told you all of those you listed are related, and in a couple instances are different names for the same groups?  I'd educate you but I see no point since you can't be bothered to post more than 97 times in 6 years.

----------


## oyarde

> Now you just need to start posting pictures of every meal you have.


LOL , usually I cook my own breakfast and pack my lunch .Today , I did not , Today I blew 44 FRN's got a 1963 Proof cent , a 1912D nickel , a 1908 Silver , Barber Half Dollar and a 1914 S silver Barber half dollar , a half dozen fried shrimp , couple of fish filets , some BBQ ribs and a shrimp egg roll . Looked at a 1904 Silver Dollar in Very Fine . Think I may go back for it after the Holiday .  No gold today at the local shop , all sold out . Did have a nice selection of key date silver Walking Liberty halves , Uncirculated Washington silver quarters , a lot of Very Fine Morgan dollars  , Uncirculated Roosevelt silver dimes , Buffalo nickels , silver Half Dimes , bunch of 40 % Kennedy halves . Pretty poor selection of early date Indian cents , and silver three cent pc.'s , but , still fun  They sold out of the last 2014 Silver Eagles last Fri while I was there .I did not buy any.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I added a few things this week .

----------


## Dogsoldier

"Looks like $15.67 and about $1156 right now. 

Will say this...The people on ebay didn't get that memo!...They are selling way over spot!....

Morgan silver dollars are through the roof, half dollars are selling as much as a brand new silver eagle!

FRIKKIN MADNESS!!!!

----------


## Dogsoldier

Here I was getting excited...Watching the price of silver dropping..I'm all gunned up...Gonna get on ebay and buy IT ALL!

I get on there and within 10 minutes I'm cussing at every buyer on there for flipping bidding 10 dollars over spot or more...LOL

----------


## oyarde

> Here I was getting excited...Watching the price of silver dropping..I'm all gunned up...Gonna get on ebay and buy IT ALL!
> 
> I get on there and within 10 minutes I'm cussing at every buyer on there for flipping bidding 10 dollars over spot or more...LOL


Yeah , tough to get lucky there .

----------


## oyarde

I did pick up a 1923 S silver Monroe Doctrine Half Dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Got some silver Barber dimes I picked up Wed , 1906 , 1907 ,1909 O , 1912 , 1915 , sold five silver dollars the same day , saw a 1903 Extra Fine dollar , I may go back to look at it tomorrow .Doing my part to keep the economy rolling

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold a 1969 S silver Proof half , and bought some silver Barber dimes , 1896 , 1902 S ,1902 ,1903 O , 1905 O , 1908 S , 1911 D and 1914 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 silver half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Since all of the news over here is bad , I brightened my day by buying an Uncirculated , silver , 1950 Canadian dollar. Carry on with the evil Fed , global warming hoaxes , snake oil daylight saving time , electric cars etc .LOL

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought an 1892 silver  Colombian Expo half in Extra Fine, a silver 1967 Canadian dime , a 1901 O silver dollar and seven silver Peace dollars, I sold an 1869 Indian cent in Fine ,a couple Extra Fine nickels , 1873 , 1884 and some others ,mostly  1883 with Cents , 1866 , 1894 & 1918 S.  I think I will keep the Canadian dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought an 1879 Carson City silver dollar , an 1890 O , 1900 O , 1927 D , 1928 S and a 1910 D dime.Sold a 1918 D Nickel in Very fine and some others .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1931 D dimes , a 1931 S dime and an 1893 S half dollar . Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I traded two high grade , mid 20's Merc dimes & 13 nickels for 157 FRN's.Then I blew 53 and a half FRN's , got two 1900 O silver dollars , four silver pesos ( all Christmas gifts ), and for myself , a 1926 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine and a 1904 S silver Barber dime in Good.That was fun.

----------


## Danke

Did you score any peyote?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you score any peyote?


No , but got some Oak aged Early Times Station and some High Rye 100 proof old Grand Dad, a crank bait , some lead tire weights , crapload of old , copper British large cents, a bowie knife, some nazi , WW 2 coins and a cigar thrown in .

----------


## Danke

> No , but got some Oak aged Early Times Station and some High Rye 100 proof old Grand Dad, a crank bait , some lead tire weights , crapload of old , copper British large cents, a bowie knife, some nazi , WW 2 coins and a cigar thrown in .


I'm looking for blow and squaw.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm looking for blow and squaw.


An " All night woman " ?

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1932 S silver quarter in XF/AU and a 1926 S silver dime in VF/XF .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two Silver Eagles , 1988 & 2001. A , what looks to be  , an 1872 silver , Finland half.Not bad for 37.73 .

----------


## oyarde

Slow day today , But I did pick up a 1926 D silver dime in Extra Fine and an About UnCirculated 1945 silver dime, sold an 1859 Cent.

----------


## Danke

> An " All night woman " ?


Yes.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes.


Every Fella thinks they want one and then complains later.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 S Type 1 , silver , Standing Liberty quarter in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two , 1853 , Type 1 gold one dollar pc.'s , both in About UnCirculated , an 1876 silver , Sitting Liberty quarter and a 1929 , silver Standing Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

I hung out @ one of my local shops today for about three hours and ate lunch with the guys.I noticed , since Sat, all Silver Eagles , all silver rounds and nearly all Morgan & Peace dollars had sold out there. I probably need to stop by my place tomorrow and check sales & Inv.

----------


## TommyJeff

> I hung out @ one of my local shops today for about three hours and ate lunch with the guys.I noticed , since Sat, all Silver Eagles , all silver rounds and nearly all Morgan & Peace dollars had sold out there. I probably need to stop by my place tomorrow and check sales & Inv.


Care to speculate as to why the silver Eagles have sold out so quickly?

----------


## oyarde

> Care to speculate as to why the silver Eagles have sold out so quickly?


Price is low  and they make good Christmas gifts, although , I would rather sell someone a Walking Liberty half pre 1935 or so or a Morgan or Peace dollar , because those hold value better if spot price drops.

----------


## oyarde

> Care to speculate as to why the silver Eagles have sold out so quickly?


I checked my Inv and sales today , biggest sales past week were 1880's Morgan dollars . I had not been in since last Fri.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1900 O/CC silver dollar, a 1961 Proof silver  half, a '21 About Uncirculated silver dollar. Slow day , but I am easily entertained .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1873 silver Sitting Liberty dime with Arrows . I need one without Arrows .

----------


## oyarde

Today's haul was one silver Eagle , 7 different , circulated silver Franklin halves , four different, silver Standing Liberty quarters in Fine . An 1895 S Ten dollar gold pc.

----------


## oyarde

Stock Markets look pretty depressing , I pulled everything out except 30K worth earlier this Yr, getting ready for retirement by potato planting time .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1818 half in Fine , pretty sweet .Some silver Barber halves ,1892 , 1906 O , 1912 , 1913 S . Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold an 1876 Sitting Liberty quarter , some 1930's Peace Dollars, bought a 1916 D silver Walking Liberty half .

----------


## mrsat_98

Today I picked up an 1880 - O morgan dollar slabbed by the "national coin grading service" and marked MS 65. 


http://coinauctionshelp.com/1880-o_new_orleans_mint_morgan_silver_dollar.html#.Vp9s  ZfkrKUk

It is for sale.

----------


## oyarde

> Today I picked up an 1880 - O morgan dollar slabbed by the "national coin grading service" and marked MS 65. 
> 
> 
> http://coinauctionshelp.com/1880-o_new_orleans_mint_morgan_silver_dollar.html#.Vp9s  ZfkrKUk
> 
> It is for sale.


 It will need to go to one of the major coin auction houses to get anywhere near 80 percent of full listed Grey Sheet value. But you are going to have to see what percentage they charge. Worth , oh , slightly less than 35 FRN's in Very Fine and , oh , as much as 24k in MS65 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I settled for an Uncirculated 1945 S silver dime , a 1945 micro S About Uncirculated dime, a 1897 S silver Barber quarter , three Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 nickels , two with some die rotation , an 1866 repunched date Indian cent an Uncirculated 1868 nickel and a 1900 S silver half dollar in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1925 silver Peace Dollar , three 80 percent silver Canadian dimes , an Uncirculated 1940 silver quarter , five silver War nickels , five silver Mercury dimes .Meh , not bad

----------


## Dogsoldier

MADNESS!...It seems like the lower the price of silver goes the more people are willing to pay for it...Its worse now then it was when silver was at 20$ as far as I can tell.

----------


## oyarde

> MADNESS!...It seems like the lower the price of silver goes the more people are willing to pay for it...Its worse now then it was when silver was at 20$ as far as I can tell.


If you mean the percentage of premium on eagles , absolutely . I have been enjoying the madness . Embrace it

----------


## Dogsoldier

I'm waiting for the prices to actually drop!....Even though its at 14$ the prices to buy physical silver hasn't dropped AT ALL!....Silver is still selling as if its 20$ an ounce......

----------


## TheCount

> I'm waiting for the prices to actually drop!....Even though its at 14$ the prices to buy physical silver hasn't dropped AT ALL!....Silver is still selling as if its 20$ an ounce......


Could you tell me where I can sell silver for $20 an ounce?  I'll buy it on the internet for $15 and sell it there for a tidy profit.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold an Uncirculated 1868 Shield nickel, an 1866 Cent in Good with a repunched date , a 1900 S silver half in Very Fine , an 1897 S silver quarter in Good and a dozen eggs for 258 FRN's .I picked up a 1907 silver dime , an 1853 Arrows & Rays silver quarter in Extra Fine , two 1918 S silver Walking Liberty halves , a 1917 D Rev half a 1934 S half. A 1956 silver quarter , couple of silver Morgan dollars , 1890 O and an Extra Fine 1900 O /CC , it is all for sale for 200 FRN's .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I sold two silver eagles , a 1902 silver dollar in XF/AU , a 1904 silver dollar in XF / AU , a 1932 D silver quarter in Very Fine for 216 FRN's, today I bought an Uncirculated 1951 S silver quarter . Some silver halves , 1917 , 1918 D, 1917 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1951 S silver quarter in About Uncirculated and a 1921 S silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Gold @ 1240 , silver 15.67 .Gasoline 1.30.

----------


## Dogsoldier

> Gold @ 1240 , silver 15.67 .Gasoline 1.30.




Yea and my point was that You will still pay 22$ or over for an ounce.....When silver was 19$ we were paying 22$ to 30$ for an ounce and even though it went as low as 13$ you STILL HAVE TO PAY 22$ TO 30$ FOR AN OUNCE......The actual buying PRICE never dropped!....13,14,15,16,17,18,19$...No matter what the market says, will still pay 22$ to 30$ an ounce....It could go to 10 dollars an ounce on the market and you will still be paying at least 22$.....As long as people are crazy enough to pay that much, the actual buying price will stay the same. That's what I mean when I say "I'm waiting for the BUYING PRICE to actually drop" because it hasn't at all.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

GSR near the all time time, starting to drop with this month's surge in PMs. 

If had gold, I'b be thinking of swapping it for silver right about now.

----------


## oyarde

> Could you tell me where I can sell silver for $20 an ounce?  I'll buy it on the internet for $15 and sell it there for a tidy profit.


I really am not a net guy , too old , but where would you get silver on the net at spot ? I really do not remember seeing that .

----------


## oyarde

> Yea and my point was that You will still pay 22$ or over for an ounce.....When silver was 19$ we were paying 22$ to 30$ for an ounce and even though it went as low as 13$ you STILL HAVE TO PAY 22$ TO 30$ FOR AN OUNCE......The actual buying PRICE never dropped!....13,14,15,16,17,18,19$...No matter what the market says, will still pay 22$ to 30$ an ounce....It could go to 10 dollars an ounce on the market and you will still be paying at least 22$.....As long as people are crazy enough to pay that much, the actual buying price will stay the same. That's what I mean when I say "I'm waiting for the BUYING PRICE to actually drop" because it hasn't at all.


Do you have any local places ?

----------


## oyarde

Silver @ about 20 now , back in June it was probably around 16 1 /4 .

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> GSR near the all time time, starting to drop with this month's surge in PMs. 
> 
> If had gold, I'b be thinking of swapping it for silver right about now.


Speculative.  You are not likely to ever come out with above-market results with this kind of attitude/perspective, or even par-with-market results.

For me, I would just buy gold and silver for the inherent characteristics they possess, not for predictions and speculations on what the market may do (it probably won't).  And then just calmly, peacefully hold them, as those inherent characteristics are unlikely to change (the market, on the other hand, will change wildly and frequently).

----------


## oyarde

Metals moving today . Gold closed up 15.70 , silver up .22 , Platinum up 11.00 , Palladium up 23.00 , Ask price for Rhodium is still 890.00 , copper down 1 percent at 2.68 , natural gas up to 3.19 .

----------


## Dforkus

> Stock Markets look pretty depressing , I pulled everything out except 30K worth earlier this Yr, getting ready for retirement by potato planting time .


Well, with over a year of hindsight... Not the greatest move on your part. If 30k was some fraction of what you previously held, you deprived yourself of thousands, if not tens or hundreds of thousands, of dollars of equity..

Misplaced optimism has a cost, but so does misplaced pessimism

----------


## TheCount

> Misplaced optimism has a cost, but so does misplaced pessimism


Misplaced pessimism could be the title of this subforum.

----------


## devil21

> Well, with over a year of hindsight... Not the greatest move on your part. If 30k was some fraction of what *you* previously held, *you* deprived *yourself* of thousands, if not tens or hundreds of thousands, of dollars of equity..


Oyarde deprived himself of imaginary dollars in a digital stock account that he never owned, which he could have possibly converted into physical metals.  Not of it was ever *his*.  Some folks, however, feel that a bird in hand is worth two in the bush.  Alchemy isn't for everyone 




> Misplaced optimism has a cost, but so does misplaced pessimism


Ignorance has an even higher cost than both.  Placing faith in imaginary digits in digital stocks in brokerage accounts that one never owns is rather ignorant.  Btw, the stock markets are going up because the FRN is quietly being devalued.  Both stocks and metals are hedges.  Only one is in the hand, though.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Misplaced pessimism could be the title of this subforum.


Mislabeling could be the title of your "supporting member" avatar.

----------


## oyarde

> Well, with over a year of hindsight... Not the greatest move on your part. If 30k was some fraction of what you previously held, you deprived yourself of thousands, if not tens or hundreds of thousands, of dollars of equity..
> 
> Misplaced optimism has a cost, but so does misplaced pessimism


Actually , I feel pretty good about being out . I  retired . Stayed in long enough to get back everything I lost from the last crash and I could care less about the next crash . I make as much money now piddling around as I did working , that is priceless .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , Silver @ 18.16 , Gold 1248.00 , Platinum 1010.00 , Palladium 772.00 , Rhodium 825.00 , West Texas Oil 53.40 , Brent Crude 55.81 , Heating Oil 1.64 , Nat Gas 2.83 , Copper 2.71 , wholesale gasoline 1.52 .

----------


## kfarnan

You forgot btc: $1153.  Nothing has performed better.

----------


## oyarde

> You forgot btc: $1153.  Nothing has performed better.


You are correct , I should have listed it , also the NASCRAP  down 38 , S & P flat at minus 2 and the Dow up 25 to 20,800 ( to the moon  , until the next 50 % drop , I suppose ) . Swami Danke would have advised buying silver @ 16 1/4 .

----------


## oyarde

When bitcoin gets to 1 million I am selling out .

----------


## oyarde

Time to get the Silver Madness cranked up  . Gold @ 1259 , silver 18.32 . So , how much would you have to pay for a silver Eagle ? 22.5 ?

----------


## oyarde

My local shop moved Silver Eagles today from 21 to 22 , one whole roll of 2017's left at 21 ea if you took the whole roll for regular customers ( remainder of those rolls  sold today ). Next batch in will be higher I imagine . I bought a silver 1 oz bar ( last one , only 10 oz bars left that just arrived today ) and a 1983 S silver LA Olympic Proof Dollar for 37.50 .

----------


## oyarde

Good time to buy ? Gold down about 30 and silver down about 1 in the past week or so.

----------


## devil21

> Good time to buy ? Gold down about 30 and silver down about 1 in the past week or so.


Buy what you can, when you can.  Rumblings of problems sourcing physical in the metals exchanges are surfacing.

If you don't read Harvey Organ's PM blog you should start.  He picks up on very important PM related news items.
https://harveyorganblog.com/

----------


## oyarde

Last week I picked up a dozen 1 ounce sterling Canadian 80's Olympics 20 dollar face value coins .

----------


## oyarde

Prices on the move today .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Could you tell me where I can sell silver for $20 an ounce?  I'll buy it on the internet for $15 and sell it there for a tidy profit.



Yet another discouraging and contrary post from you.  And you talk about pessimism?

----------

